# 38yrs to get to UKBFF South Coast



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm finally going to take the plunge into Competition. Will post up pics and stats in nxt post. Just need to find myself someone to help with finally prep and show experience, poses and song routine in Eastbourne area. Have my diet underway, had my last ****up on Sat night for Australia day. Will now stay clean till end of April. Just want to come in looking the best possible, can't wait.

Train 3days, Mon/Wed/Fri, chest/bis, back/tris and legs/delts. I use the hit training based on Dorian Yates training.

Food consists of plenty of Chicken/beef/pork/protein shakes and green veg. Carbs will mainly come from cereal in the morning, 2 bananas during the day work as a plasterer so just need a boost to get thru the day.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this.. subbed


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Best of luck mate, are you doing it this year?

I'l be there watching


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this.. subbed


Cheers Jay.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck mate and i'll see you there.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Best of luck mate, are you doing it this year?
> 
> I'l be there watching


Yep, definitely this year, end of April. Haven't quite got your legs unfortunately...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Best of luck mate, are you doing it this year?
> 
> I'l be there watching


fcuk me., is that your legs mate? they're massive


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm subbed


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

best of luck


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish you all the best with this mate!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> fcuk me., is that your legs mate? they're massive


X2


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chest & Bis. Practiced a few side chest poses and front double bicep, starting to get vascular already. Will take photos tomorrow, prefer photo's not on training days. I'll have to up the calories a touch as felt a cold/overtraining symptoms. Stuck to diet over weekend even though my daughters 5th birthday on Sat. No choccy cake!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't post any pics, any ideas?

Sry, being retarded... :?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Some crap pics , better get cracking.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good tricep shot mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good base ... front delts are very good..


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck. Decent base to start from, will check back !


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Legs and delts, veins spidering across quads now. Started T3 now. Looking at pics, I'll have to stay very strict, no cheat meals. I look fat!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck with yr prep, will be checking on yr progress.,..


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dropped to 16'. Seams mostly to be fat loss so I'm happy with the progress. Veins starting to show through lower abs. Hoping to catch up with a guy who will also competing in same event and uses my gym. Hope I don't forget any important questions.

I've booked the Premier inn for the dates. I kept telling everyone it was in Southampton for some reason, its in Portsmouth... 

Will post progress pics at the end of next week.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Started my cycle today, I'm using Fusion, 1ml fast rip ed, 3ml sust350 pw, winny 100mg ed. Will use sust upto 3weeks out then replace with mastP(extra 50mg ed) going to practice posing ed.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgotten the pain of opening up new muscle sites... :/


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Upped the calories this week, bit more whole foods. Weight has gone up just over 16.5. Will try get progress pics up Sat.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't move my arms, bloody pip. I can't hold any poses, as soon as I can i'll post some pics. I can see the veins running thru my chest now. I missed Fri legs/delt training, Thurs I worked from 7am to 11.20pm, totally exausted, and worked Fri! All is coming together 9weeks out.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Trained legs today, leg ext, leg curls (both seated) biceps still killing me, jabbed on Fri/sat 1ml fast rip in each. Right bi is nearly better, its the 1st time in my bis, just forgot how long and intense the pip can be. Should be all go for Wed training.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

did you jab ya delt or Bi??


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> did you jab ya delt or Bi??


Bi's, doing quads, delts, tris and Bi's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Bi's, doing quads, delts, tris and Bi's


you still going to stick with jabbing bi's after the bad pip


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> you still going to stick with jabbing bi's after the bad pip


I'll give it one more try next week, I know it gets better, I remember my quads the 1st time felt like I was crippled for a week! Being a plasterer I need to move my arms


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> I'll give it one more try next week, I know it gets better, I remember my quads the 1st time felt like I was crippled for a week! Being a plasterer I need to move my arms


what size pins are you using for bi's then out of interest


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what size pins are you using for bi's then out of interest


Long orange, I use short blue for delts and tris, long blue for quads.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Managed a pump session for chest and Bi's. Still can't quite straighten left arm properly. Going for waxing tonight... Little bit scared as I'm a bit of a wuz with pain, and my chest is a forest!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Going for waxing tonight... !


some pritty Thia girl doing it yeh


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Not quite, the missus is a sadistic cow and wants come along to watch!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Not quite, the missus is a sadistic cow and wants come along to watch!


 :lol: .... :thumb:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Waxed all over, exept arms, will use hair removal cream on those. Ummmmm should I have got the whole lot done at once?..... Yes fuk the pain! Pics on weekend!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whens your comp mate?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> whens your comp mate?


28th of April, UKBFF South coast Portsmouth.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got Bad pip in left Delt and Tri, Still little pain from last Sats Bicep jab. Its hard to hold the poses properly, Looks like my back is holding the fat but still 8weeks to go. Happy with the progress, just a little worried about pip from Fusions FastRip 230... as i said still 8 weeks of jabs to go :/


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Subbed just for the facial expression in the second to last shot. Looking good, you are well on target, very best of luck in the show.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

boxer dog said:


> Subbed just for the facial expression in the second to last shot. Looking good, you are well on target, very best of luck in the show.


That's the grimace of pain in entire left arm.... :'(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate your condition has come in quick!!!!! Well done!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

condition is there early.. nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> That's the grimace of pain in entire left arm.... :'(


Haha

I'm no expert but your tricep shot especially looks good mate, keep it up


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Trained legs and delts last night. Just having to go as heavy as I can, but slightly higher reps for more of a pump. Waist line still shrinking while holding 16st. Exfoliating the scin this week to get practice tan. Try get the right colour.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Trained legs and delts last night. Just having to go as heavy as I can, but slightly higher reps for more of a pump. Waist line still shrinking while holding 16st. Exfoliating the scin this week to get practice tan. Try get the right colour.


16 stone???/ how tall are you mate?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> 16 stone???/ how tall are you mate?


6'1 or there abouts


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that good or bad??????


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Is that good or bad??????


Good.. you look about 14.7 st in your pics.. Your very lean so you must be bigger than your pics look :thumbup1:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Good.. you look about 14.7 st in your pics.. Your very lean so you must be bigger than your pics look :thumbup1:


Lol, love your estimate "14.7st"


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Lol, love your estimate "14.7st"


lol i meant about 14 and half lol


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Striations across a pumped chest is the best! Doing flyes in front of mirror, just starting to see the veins across side delts also. I think the bicep injections are off the cards now. Left bicep still damaged I think


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Back and tris yesterday. Got a good back pump, tried a few lat spreads but its hard to see your back properly. Just starting to see the separations between muscles now. Just dropped under 16st now, might be because doing 2days on, one off with jabs. Can't do spray tan as missus just had gall bladder removed and can't scrub my back at the moment. See how she goes this week.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Posing trunks and quick tan turned up today from showtimetan.co.uk. Ordered large, gave my stats and they sent XL instead... Was happy they did when I tried them on. Look pretty good though I think. Will practice posing with them on as often as I can.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good training this week, keeping the pump going. Going into gym on Sat with posing trunks to practice posing, "relaxed" 1/4 turns and compulsory poses. Will try take pics.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Experimenting with water depletion today before I pose. Been drinking 6L of water daily. Today just sipping water and will try some red wine as I go into gym. Big bowl of porridge this morning for carb overload. See how I go.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Took pics at the gym, my camera had flat batteries so had to use my phone. Lots of blurred shot I cant use. Need lots of practice to get poses correct, and forgot some also... :whistling: But im happy being 6 weeks out. More pics in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking good mate, but I would say your hams are a bit behind! so are mine, theres not much we can do about it at the stage of prep.

You look ready for the stage now! Are you worried about losing mass, being ready so early??


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Looking good mate, but I would say your hams are a bit behind! so are mine, theres not much we can do about it at the stage of prep.
> 
> You look ready for the stage now! Are you worried about losing mass, being ready so early??


Yea and no. If I can come in more ripped then losing a little muscle was inevitable. I've also had a chance to deplete water before the contest which I've never done before, I know what to expect now.

Having been so strict on my diet I know I probably needed more fat in the mix to slow the process down.

My hams look small because my legs are too damb long. I'd probably have to be 20st ripped to look big...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got a bloody cold! I was freezing on Mon at work when it was snowing and I think its caught up with me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Got a bloody cold! I was freezing on Mon at work when it was snowing and I think its caught up with me.


plenty of vit c mate.. and rap up warm


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Garlic and lemon/honey drinks. Lemsip before bed. Bloody headache.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Garlic and lemon/honey drinks. Lemsip before bed. Bloody headache.


Garlic!! never heard of that before


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Garlic!! never heard of that before


Great for respiratory system, gets rid of the head fog also.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Great for respiratory system, gets rid of the head fog also.


bl00dy hell, interesting


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Does make you stink for a while, you won't have to let people you've taken garlic. They'll tell you!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Does make you stink for a while, you won't have to let people you've taken garlic. They'll tell you!


  ....fook that


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a question for you guys, do I have to be a gold member to add a link to my Journal at the bottom of my posts?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Just a question for you guys, do I have to be a gold member to add a link to my Journal at the bottom of my posts?


don't think so go to settings and click on edit signature


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> Just a question for you guys, do I have to be a gold member to add a link to my Journal at the bottom of my posts?


yeah


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

kingdale said:


> yeah


Doh!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

No training this week, cold has just exhausted me. Will practice posing again this weekend. Hope to get back training next week.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> No training this week, cold has just exhausted me. Will practice posing again this weekend. Hope to get back training next week.


Not goodmate hope ya get over it quick


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Not goodmate hope ya get over it quick


Cheers Dai, been getting home from work and having a 30min nap every day this week, just been so knackered. See how i feel tomorrow. Might go in for quick pump session.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm a big believer of sleep being a healer


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice separation in delts on the side tricep pose. Legs do need more progression but you still look pretty balanced. Some more practice on posing you should look much better.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Did get to the gym. Feeling shattered today but got a good back pump/spread in mirror. Getting close now. Need to find out what I put my music on, CD or what?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

ginnus21 said:


> Did get to the gym. Feeling shattered today but got a good back pump/spread in mirror. Getting close now. Need to find out what I put my music on, CD or what?


Yep, CD. As per the federation rules, here: http://www.ukbff.co.uk/forms.html

Best of luck mate, I'm 38 too and my first show is in June.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice separation in delts on the side tricep pose. Legs do need more progression but you still look pretty balanced. Some more practice on posing you should look much better.


Cheers, defo need practice in posing. Didn't realize how much hard work it is, unless its the tren fukin with me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Cheers, defo need practice in posing. Didn't realize how much hard work it is, unless its the tren fukin with me.


It'll be both, it's very hard work I can't imagine how fcuked those are that get constant callouts


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been having a bit of a feed up over the last week, just trying to get over this cold. Back to knuckling down on the diet. I think I've got quads and calves posing down. Just need to work on abs.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Very impressed mate, your cutting up fine.

Good luck with the comp!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Massive difference between the first two sets of photos, can't believe it only took a month to change so much!

That fastrip looks like magical stuff :lol:

Any idea how many cals you're eating, and what cardio? Very impressed with your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the support. Had a bit of a carb up for 2weeks so back up to 16st. Back strict for last 4weeks. I'm on about 2000cals pd. No cardio but work as plasterer and just 5 mins before and after workout on bike or treadmill. Got to start posing eod.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just had a weekend with the boys. I've been good, no alcohol, had a curry but added an extra 2 chicken breasts and no crappy carbs. Just lack of sleep not good. 3 weeks to go!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

The carb up did me well. Strength jumped back up and just reinvigorated me. Just starting to lull again as energy levels drop but 2 weeks to go so needs to be done.

Posing in front of camcorder to see how I look. Bloody impossible to tweak muscles without mirror and just getting knackered practicing posing. I have a lot of respect for the pros who get all the callouts. All coming together nicely I think.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Posing in the gym today, had Pete who's competing in under 70kg class give me some tips on positioning. Big thanks to him, gave me a boost in confidence also. Starting to see striations in obliques, delts and chest. Feeling positive about rear poses now as my leg positioning showing calf and hams with more definition. No more pics till show time. :tongue:

2 weeks baby!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got the ****s big time on Fri, and burping egg taste. Fukin disgusting. Tried to work but impossible.

Still looking good, got chest back and arms waxed, get my legs done on Mon. Spray tan on Fri night. Just got to sort out music then all set.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Legs waxed, my knees are so sensitive! Front and back! Going for 2 training sessions this week.let my legs settle down first.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Latest pic.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> View attachment 118802
> 
> 
> Latest pic.


Coming in really well now mate. How far out?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Coming in really well now mate. How far out?


The south coast is on Sunday


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Coming in really well now mate. How far out?


Yeah, Sunday show. Just hope to drop the water on the day.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodluck mate! Will check back to see how you did


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheers Lee. 80% of it was the hair removal so I could see the muscle underneath.  I've never had a strict diet either, love pizza and Chinese too much.



Lee Maggs said:


> I'm shocked at your progress from the 1st set of pics. Well done & good look for the show


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Well done for yesterday buddy, and great backing music enjoyed it! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

where did ya place?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Well done for yesterday buddy, and great backing music enjoyed it! Lol


Glad you liked it, tho I completly winged it if you could tell. Great experience but the other guys were in a different class. I placed 7th out of the 10 which is good for a first timer. Did you compete?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Glad you liked it, tho I completly winged it if you could tell. Great experience but the other guys were in a different class. I placed 7th out of the 10 which is good for a first timer. Did you compete?


well done, are you planning to compete again?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

ginnus21 said:


> Glad you liked it, tho I completly winged it if you could tell. Great experience but the other guys were in a different class. I placed 7th out of the 10 which is good for a first timer. Did you compete?


Nothing looked out of place to me, traps and delts were brilliant btw

Nah I was just spectating


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> where did ya place?


7th out of 10. Realized that my back and hams lag too far behind, they used to be my strong points but I stopped training them so hard.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got some pics but crapee camera, will order the pics from show.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

well done seeing it thru... forget the placing, its all the learning abt yr body thru the entire prep. now u see the difference and lagging body parts and make it yr next goal to fix them... congrats and enjoy post contest eating...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I will enter London SE contest on the 12th if I can get lean enough. I put on over half a stone after the last contest. If I'm not as lean as the last contest I probably won't go.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done mate..


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Turned up at Becks Theatre... No body in sight! Then someone finally turned up at 10:50am and said registration doesn't start till 1pm. Doh! Gonna have to get some food to takee through.

Body fat identical to last time, though not as carbed up and kept salt to a minimum, even had cramps so I know my salt was low.

Results later or tomorrow.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ginnus21 said:


> Turned up at Becks Theatre... No body in sight! Then someone finally turned up at 10:50am and said registration doesn't start till 1pm. Doh! Gonna have to get some food to takee through.
> 
> Body fat identical to last time, though not as carbed up and kept salt to a minimum, even had cramps so I know my salt was low.
> 
> Results later or tomorrow.


Hope it's gone well mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best mate


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

My posing leaves a lot to be desired... :confused1:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Last place Trophy... :thumb:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Now I can eat! No more contests for a while. Concentrate of weak points and overall size. Will start a bulk cycle in 6-8week's and a new journal.

Thanks for everyones support. Hope to do better next time.


----------

